# Lyle's Syrup



## Paul H (9/6/10)

Anyone in Brisvegas know of a Coles (or any supermarket) that stocks Lyle's Syrup? I know Screwy has won up on the coast at his Coles but the 2 Coles I have asked have simply given me a blank look.


Cheers

Paul


----------



## Halfbeak (9/6/10)

If you're near the western suburbs at all, I'm 99% sure I've seen it at Coles in Bellbowrie.


----------



## poppa joe (9/6/10)

I. G. A . Also have Lyles...Look around the Honey section..
If you have I.G.A. Up there...???
Cheers
PJ


----------



## bconnery (9/6/10)

Paul H said:


> Anyone in Brisvegas know of a Coles (or any supermarket) that stocks Lyle's Syrup? I know Screwy has won up on the coast at his Coles but the 2 Coles I have asked have simply given me a blank look.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I've had no luck in Coles either. They used to stock it but no longer from what I see. 
There's an IGA in the dirt mall, across the road from Mt Gravatt Central. 
Or in Stones Corner...
You could try there...
Let me know how you get on if you do...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/6/10)

Local foodland down here has heaps. But it is way down here in gods country B) 

BYB


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Local foodland down here has heaps. But it is way down here in gods country B)
> 
> BYB




Yeah! It's God's country if you camp 200M feom BYB's place. On the way again next year BYB :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Paul H (9/6/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Local foodland down here has heaps. But it is way down here in gods country B)
> 
> BYB



Thanks guys, maybe it's like daylight saving & we haven't caught on yet.
:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------

